# New features - deep purpose?



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Hi friends,

I have noticed a few recent app changes but two of them I want to bring forward to a discussion. I am wandering if they are really beneficial or they are just constructed changes from Uber to control their best interest like when they have removed the option to see during drop off where the new booking is coming from (I still don’t know why they remove this). I’m independent contractor so I want to choose from which direction I want to accept the bookings so now it’s just a unknown until I complete the first journey. Another change from Uber how to control “independent contractor” 🤦🏽

1.Tea cup icon to take a break. I have noticed if you click it too many times it deactivate it’s self for a while. Do you think that it is just an honest good feature - easy one click way to go online instead of two clicks To go offline? From my end I don’t go offline too often only at the end of the shift so it doesn’t have any benefit except clutter my screen.

2. some kind or rerouting. It was flashing when I was on a way to pick up and it was very inconvenient. The pick up was only one minute away so there were not any better road alternatives. Also I’m wandering if customers are effected by this pop up msg.

@Jack Malarkey


----------

